# Windows 8.1 Client holt keine Updates von WSUS



## JavaProg (27. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir in meiner kleinen Testumgebung einen Domänencontroller mit WSUS eingerichtet. Die benötigten Updates habe ich heruntergeladen und confirmed.

Nun habe ich in der Liste ein Windows 8.1 Client der laut WSUS 8 Updates benötigt. Dieser zieht die Updates jedoch nicht...

- WSUS ist richtig konfiguriert
- GPO zieht und Registry Einträge sind richtig vorhanden
- Client Einstellungen sind richtig
- WindowsUpdate Log zeigt keine Fehler

Laut dem EventViewer und den Logs werden 3 Updates heruntergeladen und installiert. Diese 3 Updates werden jedoch weder in den installierten Updates noch auf dem WSUS angezeigt... ****

Wieso werden die 8 Updates nicht gezogen?

mit freundlichen Grüssen
JavaProg


----------

